# Glasspack help



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

Good morning Gents. Just recently purchased a '06 GTO to supplement my '02 WS6 Firebird. Kinda enjoying the GTO a lot more than the Firebird though.
I know there's been quite a bit of discussion on these forums about glasspacks. I have a friend who can hook me up with a good price for Thrush glasspacks. Does anyone know what length, inlet and outlet diameters, etc. for replacing the mufflers with a pair of these? I'm going to make my own resonator delete pipes in my shop, but would really like to take just one trip and get these pipes than throw them on myself rather than spend $400 at the lowest quoting muffler shop around here. Thanks!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Overall length of 18-20 inches will fit. Just cut as close to the muffler case as possible to give yourself some room to work.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you have a shop and can make your own resinator deletes, why can't you measure your muflers.... just saying


----------



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

My apologies for not being more clear. I work in a Machine / Weld shop, and we don't have a lift. We do a lot of custom fabrication of smaller parts so we don't have a real need for a lift at the time being. It's kind of preventing me from crawling underneath and being able to measure everything necessary. 
To be honest I have a horrible fear of buying the wrong stuff and it not working, due to working as a gunsmith as well. I feel comfortable producing the resonator deletes, but for some reason I have a fear that I'll buy too short of pipes, or too long, or something's going to go wrong. Kind of a OCD with cars anymore. 
However thanks for the correct length! Does the overall diameter matter, or the inlet / outlet matter?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Inlet/Outlet yes, overall, no. Glasspacks are pretty slim and will fit just about anywhere. I would say if you're worried about fitment, install them ahead of the axle, rather than behind.

I was contemplating adding a set of stainless Thrush glasspacks to a Corsa Sport if it ends up being too loud... it would be much cheaper than the extra $300-400 for their additional muffler kit.

I was also wondering what a custom fabricated system would sound like with two glasspacks per pipe, one fore and one aft, but a BIG one like a 36-42" up front.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

You can go with 2.5 or 3 inch inlet/outlet. I would suggest 2.5, as the inlet is that diameter. For some reason the short tail pipes are 3", and they slip nicely over top of the outlet of a 2.5" muffler.


----------



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

Alright, went and got a H-pipe installed in the front and a pair of thrush glass packs installed in the back, and went overboard and installed a Livernois Stage 1 cam along with it. I'm getting ready to order a Vararam cold air intake next, than the shop's going to port and polish the heads on my car. After that, I think I'll be done. It's a fire breather already! But, the exhaust sounds really mean, later on when I get a chance I'll put a clip of the sound on here. After the whole engine is done, I'm taking it to a paint shop and getting it painted satin black with gloss black pinstripes. This is too much fun!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Man with those mods you should be putting down ~400/400 RWHP. Nice.


----------

